# HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!



## KampfKeks_ (10. März 2011)

*HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

Hallo Liebe Forums-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein rießen großes Problem seit heute früh kann ich keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen bis auf PCGH, und pcgames.de, chip.de , dass sind die einzigesten seiten auf die ich noch drauf komme ansonsten auf keine mehr!!!!. 

Internetverbindung steht kann mich auch ganz normal in steam einloggen und auch z. B. Cod Black Ops , Css, L4D usw zocken übers Internet finde auch ganz normal Server!

Habe schon meine Fritz Box auf Werkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und die Zugangsdaten neu eingegeben, aber nix da funktioniert noch immer nicht. Internetverbindung steht und wird auch ganz normal angezeigt.

Habe die Probleme sowohl in Firefox und auch im Internetexplorer.

Das Problem tauchte auf als heute der von mir bestellte FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N per Post kam habe alles so gemacht wie es im Handbuch stand wurde auch alles super erkannt Sende und Empfangsleistung waren Optimal.

Besitze eine FRITZ!BOX Fon Wlan 7113.

Als ich alles installiert hatte für den Wlan-Stick hat auch alles geklappt wie schon geschrieben konnte ich aufeinmal keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen außer das oben von mir genannte kann ich noch machen.

Habe dann alle Treiber von FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N wieder gelöscht abgesteckt, und wieder mein normales LAN-Kabel rangestöpeselt aber habe noch immer die selben Probleme.

Besitze Windows 7 64bit.

Brauchen sehr sehr dringend Hilfe bin am verzweifeln.

KampfKeks_


----------



## ASD_588 (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

hmm instalire mal den Browser neu.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

Geht eben nicht komme nur noch auf die genannten Seiten und wenn ich mal auf ne andere Seite komme lädt es diese vll. zu 15% und stoppt dann und bekommt danach einen Seiten-Ladefehler. 
Downloaden gleich unmöglich.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

Hast du ein Halbwegsaktuellen Browser auf CD od. DVD zum installiren.         
Ist der stick richtig eingestelt, verbindung ok.


----------



## Dari (11. März 2011)

was für ein MB hast du?

Hatten die Gigabyte Boards nicht Probleme mit den Fritz Sticks.


----------



## Simy (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

Da Du noch einige Seiten erreichst, tippe ich auf Firewall, die Ports blockiert oder sperrt. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich schon 'mal, nach der Installation einer neuen Antiviren-Software samt Firewall. Ich musste dann manuell einige Ports freigeben.


----------



## KampfKeks_ (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

@ASD_588
Nein leider nicht, hätte ich wohl besser machen sollen.
Und im mom. habe ich wieder ganz normal mein Lankabel angeschlossen also nicht den Wlan-Stick.

@Dari
 Ich habe kein Gigabyte-Board, ich besitze ein Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus.

@Simy
Wie funktioniert das mit den Ports habe die noch nie manuell eingegeben und wo bekomme ich das her was ich eingeben muss?


----------



## KampfKeks_ (11. März 2011)

*AW: HILFE HILFE HILFE !!! Ich kann keine Internetseiten mehr öffnen obwohl eine Internetverbindung besteht!*

Kann zu habe die Ports freigegeben nun funktioniert wieder alles tadellos.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

